# Is FCI worth it?



## kwyjibo (Mar 25, 2002)

So, they want 21 grand.

I've still got a month to make the decision. I'm optimistic about the possibilities, but not sure how well that optimism is placed. Is all that stuff about the many different pursuits (catering, print media, television) true? Will managers laugh at my lack of experience despite the certificate? HELP! I don't want to squander all my money, but I am hopeful that these people aren't totally full of *stuff*...

Thanks for any help you can give me.

Sincerely,
(name withheld to not get hazed upon commencement of classes)


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

Simpson's fan, eh! No I'm not Canadian.  Getting to you query: I will assume you are talking about the French Culinary Institute. If so then take it. Go. But if you have the $$ and are already in NY *AND* have 21 months to spare, go to CIA. Also check out the Institute of Culinary Education, founded by Peter Kump for other options.

KWYJIBO on the move!!!!

Let us know where you end up.


----------

